# SSD Corsair F40



## George Michaels19 (1. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community!

Habe mir gestern die neue F40 von Corsair mit dem neuen Sandforce Controller zugelegt.

Habe gleich zu benchen begonnen und da Corsair sagt dass man nur ATTO verwenden sollte weil es der einzige bench ist der diese Methode mit den komprimierten Filesystem der F40 voll ausnutzt ist und deswegen auch der einzige bench ist der an die max Write:275 mb/s und Read:285 mb/s kommt.

Hier mal 2 Screens von ATTO und HD Tune.
ImageShack Album - 2 images
(AS SSD: Read:147.56 und Write:46.6)

 Ich habe auf der Corsair Hauptseite gesehen dass man einige Dinge in Windows 7 machen kann um die Geschwindikeiten der SSD zu verbessern zB(Hibernation ausstellen, PageFiles umlagern usw....das habe ich alles getan.Dazu habe ich noch gehört dass man den Intel Rapid Storage Treiber runterladen sollte hab ich ebenfalls gemacht^^.

Und jetzt zu meiner Frage:ich habe das Gigabyte EX58 UD5.
In den Foren lese ich manchmal dass man die SSD An den Intel Connector Port stecken sollte....ich habe sie am Port 00 ist das so richtig?.
Dazu noch ...welcher Treiber wäre am besten für mein Mobo?
Mein Board hat ja ICH10R gibts dafür vl extra Treiber?

Im großen und ganzen was kann ich tun um die Geschwindigkeiten zu erhöhen?


----------



## George Michaels19 (2. September 2010)

Könnte bitte irgendjemand posten?!


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

Schau mal hier nach Treiberupdates und einem neuen BIOS.

GA-EX58-UD5 (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Treiber


----------



## George Michaels19 (2. September 2010)

Hab den neusten Chipset Driver und Intel Rapid Storage oben ...was kann ich sonst noch downloaden oder am System verändern damit ich das volle aus der Platte raushol ..die jetzigen Speeds sind nicht schlecht und Boot Time is 11,6 sek aber was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2010)

Ein ordentliches und aufgeräumtes Windows hilft auch viel! Ebenso wie ein entschlackter Autostart


----------



## George Michaels19 (3. September 2010)

Also ich habe gehört dass man mit Raid 0 die SSD bischen schneller machen könnte.

Ich hab ein Gigabyte EX58 UD5 hab den Intel RST schon aber im BIOS und auch sonst wo find ich nirgends eine Konfiguration fürs RAID.
Außer den Controller Mode aber der sollte ja auf AHCI.

Außerdem frage ich mich noch was es mit 
SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode/Legacy Mode .....Onboard SATA/IDE Device Enabled/Disabled....Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode  IDE/AHCI auf sich hat??


----------



## roheed (3. September 2010)

fragen über fragen^^

Aber eins vorweg, deine werte in AS SSD und HD tune sind mehr als normal.
Hab eine Force 80 und komm auf die gleichen werte. 

Ich würde noch keinen Raid machen mit SSD, 
du verlierst unteranderem damit die TRIM funktion.
Außerdem mußt dich im Bios entscheiden ob du RAID oder AHCI willst.
Ich habs auf AHCI.



> SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode/Legacy Mode .....Onboard SATA/IDE Device  Enabled/Disabled....Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode  IDE/AHCI auf sich hat??


Du hast auf dem Board zwei controller, einen von INTEL also den ICH10R
und einen von Gigabyte. du solltest auf 
jeden fall die SSD auf dem Intel laufen lassen. Dürfte Port 0 sein (blauer stecker oder so)

Onboard SATA/IDE Device  Enabled/Disabled ? (GIGABYTE Controller)
Kommt drauf an was du sonst noch auf dem Board hast.
Brenner zb? dann lass es an...

Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode  IDE/AHCI (gilt auch nur für den GB controller)
Wenn du nur noch nen Brennner dran hast kannst ruhig IDE lassen. 
Der PC Bootet dann in der regel schneller.


----------



## George Michaels19 (3. September 2010)

1.) Danke für die Antwort roheed..der Grund warum ich mich über deine Antwort freu is weil das erste wenn man in Google "Problem F80 " eingibt ein 2 Threads von dir aufkommen^^.Und die hab ich mind 100 durchgelesenxD
Und der Grund warum ich so verrückt die Leistung verbessern will ist wegen dir xD...Weil ich bei deinem ATTO screen gesehen hab das du über 268.000 write hast und ich nur knapp 161.000 und das nervt mich so sehr Oo.
Auch beim AS SSD hast du 60mb Write und ich nur 46-.-

Alsooo...1.)Wie kann ich sicher sein das Port 0 der Intel Controller auf meinem Board is??
2.)Hab noch zusätzlich Blueray ...DvD ..und Brenner dran also On Board SATA Enabled
3.)On Board SATA/IDE Control Mode auch auf IDE damit er schneller bootet also zurzeit hab ich  ohne Post ca 11.5 sek boot.mit 25.4GB noch frei von 37.
4.)RAID 0 also besser lassen wegen möglichem Trim Verlust.
5.)Da du ja Experte bist^^ was kann ich noch tun außer was Corsair sagt + Defrag aus und richtige Treiber installen um die Performance zu verbessern? speziell jetz mit meinem System und Board?
und zuletzt....Warum is deine SSD schneller als meine PPP???!!


----------



## roheed (4. September 2010)

hehe stimmt^^ habs grad auch mal gegoogelt und ich tauch tatsächlich 
ganz oben auf...das ist ja kraß. 

also so ein riesen experte bin ich dann auch nicht 
Aber, ich versteh deine aussage nicht ganz, 
du schafst doch im ATTO auch deine guten 260 mb read/write...
du mußt im letzten eintrag schauen, den 8000 kb bereich. 

Meine SSD ist schneller, weil sie mehr speicher hat. 
man kann eine 40 SSD nicht mit einer 80 vergleichen sowie 
ich mich nicht mit einer 120 vergleichen darf.

Im prinzip läuft innerhalb einer SSD alles ähnlich wie in einem RAID0.
Je mehr speicher du hast, desto mehr flash zellen hat man 
und je mehr zellen, desto mehr write speed.
weißt wie ich mein? 
du hast eine Zelle macht gleich zb. 10mb/s, zwei zellen 20mb/s usw.

Und ich bin neidisch auf dich^^ ich brauch 17s zum booten ohne post. 
also wenn ich eins gelernt hab, scheiß auf die Bench!
Die kommen mit den Sandforce kontroller nicht klar.

Meine config, 
SSD auf Intel Port 0 @ ahci.
Win7 64bit drauf und den neusten treiber von Intel drauf
nicht den von Microsoft

Anbei nochmal meine bench...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## George Michaels19 (4. September 2010)

Klingt eigentlich logisch dass ich F40 nicht mit F80 vergleichen kann.

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert ist was du meinst mit nur den Intel Treiber...mein Problem damit ist nähmlich wenn ich den Intel RST für x64 auf der Intel Seite downloade kommt nur ein ZIP wo keine exe drin is ...wobei bei Computerbase für x64 eine dabei ist.
Ich will nochmal neu aufsetzen und alles neu machen also von BIOS Einstellungen bis Treiber usw...könntest du mir vl nochmal genau schildern was genau jetz passieren muss?

Also RAID 0 soll ich ja lieber lassen... SSD auf port 0 ....On Board SATA Enabled...On Board SATA/IDE Control Mode auf IDE .... dann Install....dann gleich die sachen die Corsair vorschlägt Services aus ..Pages Files umlagern usw...dann zum 1 Prob Windows updated ja automatisch und lädt treiber für die ssd runter heißt das ich soll den im Device Manager dann löschen und nur den Intel RST installen? weil zurzeit hab ich beide drauf....und dann gleich zum 2ten Prob der x64 RST hat keine exe komischerweise wenn du mehr weißt post doch pl den link vl mach ich ja was falsch. 

Gibt es sonst noch Treiber? Chipset Driver der INF zB für mein gigabyte board sind die notwendig ? oder stören die dann den RST?


----------



## roheed (4. September 2010)

hab auch grad nochmal geschaut, 
aber ich find leider nicht mehr woher ich den Intel RST treiber 
runtergeladen hab!

Die chipsatz treiber INF hab ich auch installiert, 
hatte keine negativen auswirkungen 

jetzt mach dich nicht unnötig verückt ...
es ist alles in bester ordnung mit deiner SSD.

Nach dem Bios Post, kommt doch nochmal was mit 
Intel Boot Post...dort muß die SSD auftauchen 
und die Meldung "AHCI Bios installed" sollte auch kommen. 
Wenn das der Fall ist, hast alles richtig gemacht ^^


----------



## George Michaels19 (4. September 2010)

Ja zuerst Post dann so ein **This only supports Drives and blabla**
Und da kommen dann Port0 : Corsair F40
                                Port1:WD Caviar Black
Und das dass S.M.A.R.T Command failed.
Dann verifying DMI Pool und ja^^.

Auf jeden fall würd ich noch gern wissen weil du ja sagst du hast *nur* den Intel Treiber heißt das dass du den von Windows 7 upgedateten aus dem Device Manager löscht und dann den RST draufgehaut hast?.

Und zuleeeeetzt^^ was für treiber braucht ich jz =>Gigabayte EX58 UD5 
Also den INF chipset driver....dann RST 64bit ...dann gibts von gigabyte noch nen RAID SATA2 aber den brauch ich nicht weil ich eh schon den RST hab...sonst noch was?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Also ich würde sagen das dann alles past, 
deinem Intel Post zu urteilen.

Kommt auch der satz mit dem AHCI Bios? Ganz wichtig...
Also ich hab den RST treiber installiert,
zip runterladen und dann normal IAstar installieren (evt. über rechtsklick auswählen)
und dann hab ich mir den INF chipsatztreiber von Gigabyte runtergeladen
und installiert.  Also arg viel mehr hab ich nicht beachtet. 

und wenn dann (siehe screenshot) bei dir auch so aussieht passt doch alles. .-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Ja also das sieht bei mir genauso aus.

ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting.

Aber mich verwirrt noch dein Satz du hast *nur* den Inteltreiber drauf ...denn Microsoft updatet den automatisch das heißt du müsstest im Device Manager auf  Corsair F80 gegangen rechtsklick und Delete Driver gemacht haben damit du nur den Intel Driver oben hast.

Ich hab dir zusätzlich auf dem Screen noch den Intel RST 64 bit Driver draufgegeben damit du siehst was ich meine ....keine exe^^.

Und zuletzt ..ich werde auf das AHCI BIOS installed achten ...und wenn es nicht aufscheinen würde was heißt dass dann?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Unter eigenschaften deiner SSD / meiner SSD steht bei mir auch
nen Microsoft Treiber drin. Das ist ganz normal.

Das eintzigste relevante ist das gerät unter IDE/ATA

Da bei dir aber auch Intel ICH10R auftaucht hast du den 
Intel RST treiber schon drauf!
Bei mir verschwindet er auch nach MS Updates nicht.
Ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen was du mir sagen willst 

#############

Wenn es im Bios Post nicht auftauchen sollte, 
dann hast den Intel vermutlich im RAID modus laufen.

AHCI Bios not Installed = Raid modus
AHCI Bios Installed = AHCI modus

##############

und wenn du dem ding immer noch nicht traust, 
dann lad dir die von mir angehängte zip runter. 
mit dem Programm siehst wie wo wann welches gerät angesteuert wird.
Und solange deine SSD auch über den IASTOR rennt passen deine Intel treiber schon mal. jetzt mußt nur noch beim booten drauf achten ob das AHCI bios installiert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Also im AHCI Modus is es sicher weil ich ja im BiOS stehen hab AHCI und nicht RAID trotzdem schau ich nochmal nach.

Was ich dir im vorigen Screen zeigen wollte ist dass in dem von Intel downgeloadeten (RST x64) ZIP keine exe zum installieren ist und ich dich deswegen fragen wollte wie ich den Treiber installieren soll wenn keine exe drin ist? hier noch mal 
ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting.
(ich hab ihn von hier http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/mainboards/intel-rapid-storage-technologie/)hätte ihn aber trotzdem lieber von der Originalseite.

Hier dann das Ergebnis deines Anhangs:ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting

Und nur zu erklären was ich meinte ^^ du hattest ja gesagt du benützt *nur* den Intel RST und ich dachte dann dass du den Microsoft AHCI driver den dein Windows 7 sowieso automatisch updatet aus dem Device Manager gelöscht hast und dann nur den RST installiert hast aber da du sagst es is normal dass Microsoft über dem Driver bei der F40 steht und das sowieso irrelevant ist .. is es ok ^^. das mein ich : ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting
aber das hat sich ja schon geklärt

Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage ich hab ja zusätzlich zu meiner F40 noch zwei 1 TB Caviar Black die ich gerne im RAID 0 betreiben würde ist das überhaupt möglich ohne dass ich von AHCI auf RAID wechseln muss im BIOS?

Hier ein Pic vom After Post sry is bissi verschwommen
aber am Anfang kommt Serial ATA AHCI BIOS Version ..bla^^
Imageshack - fotol.jpg
und dann halt noch alle Ports musste schnell foto machen weils schnell weg is xD

passt das so?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Wie ich dem tool DriveControllerInfo
ansehen kann herscht ja bei dir das absolute chaos mit den anschlüssen 

Du hast eine HDD auf dem Intel und einer auf dem Gigabyte Board
wenn ich das richtig rauslese^^

Wir/du springen zuviel von frage zu frage 
Jetzt klär ma eins nach dem anderen.
Also das mit den Intel treiber passt...lass da die finger davon.
Dein Foto vom Bios ist leider irelevant,
das mit dem AHCI wirklick aktiv ist kommt erst nachdem
alle ports gescannt wurden. 

So und bevor ma jetzt mit dem Raid anfangen mach ma zuerst das fertig -.-)

achso, 
das mit imagehack nervt XD
nutz bitte das upload ding von dem forum selber...
Findest unter dateien anhängen evtl. mußt erst auf "erweitert" klicken dann kriegst die möglichkeit
bilder hier direkt anzuhängen...siehe meine beiträge


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Ok ich hab alles auf den Intel Ports also Port 0 - Port 4 also die blauen und die eine Festplatte am letzten am Port 6 an einem weißen also ein Gigabyte Port ...ist das ein Problem ? Beinträchtigt dass die F40? Soll ich lieber alles auf Gigabyte Ports stecken und nur die F40 an den Intel Port 0? ..(habs zurzeit so wegen Platzgründen^^)

Ich mach gleich nochmal ein Pic vom Post.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Ich würde die SSD und die 2 HDD auf die blauen stecken (Raid geht eh nur wenn beide auf intel stecken!)

CD/DVD/Blueray sind eh stink langsam da spielt es keine rolle, 
die kannst locker auf dem Gigabyte stecken (weiße Ports)

Es geht mir mehr um den Speed, der GB controller ist kein vergleich zum ICH10R Controller...
hab meine SSD an beiden controller getestet. die ergebnisse sind erschrekend wie schwach der GB controller ist


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Also hab jetz ein Pic gemacht hoffe es is angehängt AHCI BIOS installed passt.
Jetzt zu den Ports  es is mehr ne Sache der Umständlichkeit weil ich den ganzen Pc grad zusammen gebaut hab und wenn ich ans Mainboard will muss ich alles wieder raus^^ (Antec 1200) Würde es Performanceveränderungen für die F40 bringen wenn ich F40 & HDD´s an die Intels hau und den Rest an Gigabyteports oder ist es eigentlich egal?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

so sauber, direkt angehängt und ahci ist installiert 
Das passt alles bei dir!

Ne deiner SSD bringts eigentlich nichts, auch wenn man sagt desto weniger an 
einem Controller hängt desto bessser für die SSD. 

Das wirkliche problem ist eher wenn du von einer HDD auf die andere oder von SSD auf
die HDD wo am GB hängt was kopieren willst
wirst etwas ausgebremst weil sie nicht am gleichen controller hängen.


zweites thema RAID.
Wenn du nen Raid0 machen willst müssen beide HDD auf einem Controller hängen!
in deinem fall wär vlt. sogar der GB vorzuziehen, auch wenn der echt ne ecke 
langsamer ist als der Intel!

Aber grundsätzlich gehts wirklich! Ich hab auch AHCI aktiv und denoch!!!! 
nen Raid0 mit 2,5" am rennen  Und alle drei an dem Intel Controller .
Aber das ist schon eher trick17 das hinzukriegen. kann dir da aber helfen


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Also gleich vorweg ich habe mit einem Freund gesprochen und er hat mir ebenfalls geraten beide HDD´s,BlueRay,Brenner und DVD auf den Gigabyte Controller zu hängen.

Und auf dem Intel nur die SSD dranzustecken,weil es bessere Speeds liefern soll. Was sagst du dazu?

Und ich hab auch gehört/gelesen dass es eine gute Idee wäre die SSD im RAID mit ner HDD zu bringen weil die Speeds dann doch schneller werden sollten. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann hast du ja auch deine SSD im RAID 0 mit einer HDD obwohl du im AHCI mode bist oder?Aber ich kann mich noch erinnern dass du sagtest die TRIM Funktion könnte verloren gehen wenn man die SSD mit RAID 0 macht.Also klär mich da bitte auf.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

jo wie gesagt, theoretisch wär das der optimale fall das
die SSD allein auf dem Intel controller hockt! Kannst ja mal selber test.
alles abschließen bis auf die SSD und dann benchen. 
nen großen unterschied wirst aber normal nicht merken!

du willst ne SSD und eine HDD zusammen als Raid betreiben?
Das ist absoluter blödsinn! 
Nein, ist vtl etwas verwierend bei mir.
Die SSD läuft allein aber ich hab noch zwei WD HDD die im Raid Laufen.
SSD im Raid würd ich wegen verlust von trim nicht machen.

SSD @ Port 0

WD @ Port 4
WD @ port 5
Port 4 und Port 5 rennen als raid. Alles auf ICH9R controller.

Auf dem Gigabyte hab ich nur nen DVD brenner


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Ok aber wie ist das möglich? Wie kannst du im AHCI Modus wegen der SSD sein und gleichzeitig zwei HDD´s im RAID 0 Modus betreiben? Dazu müsstest du ja statt AHCI im RAID Modus sein und das geht ja nicht? Ich werde jetzt alles abstecken und an den Gigabyte Controller stecken außer der SSD dann paar benches mit atto & co machen und dir posten.
Aber ich will dann die zwei 1 TB WD  im RAID 0 haben erklär mir bitte wie du das machst?oO....und noch was ..dein neues Anzeigebild ist nicht von deiner F80 oder ?^^


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

tja bin halt kleiner freak^^ hab auch das hinbekommen^^
Im Bios ist ahci eingestellt und denoch nen Raid0...muß nur wissen wie 
und das ich nicht nur müll rauslaber sieht man auch schon in diesem bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ien/115748-ssd-corsair-f40-2.html#post2180065

doch das ist der bench von der force80


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

1.)Also alles wird jetzt am Gigabyte Controller sein außer der SSD ...wie siehts jetzt mit *SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode /Legacy Mode 
*Onboard SATA/IDE enabled/disabled 
*Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode  IDE/AHCI aus.
Warum machst dus nicht auch so wenn es theoretisch das beste ist?

2.)Wie mach ich das genau mit dem RAID 0 dann? schilder nochmal genau auch wenns lang wird^^ für nen angehörigen Force Burder xD.

3.)dachte die Werte kriegt man nur mit atto? oder ist das mit Nullern?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

> *Onboard SATA/IDE enabled/disabled
> *Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode  IDE/AHCI aus.


ersten enabled, zweites denoch auf IDE



> SATA Port 0-3 Native Mode /Legacy Mode


Sry weiß ich selber nicht was das ist ^^ habs aber auf Legacy Mode

So...ich muß jetzt off, aber ich meld mich dann später wieder zum thema Raid modus.



> Warum machst dus nicht auch so wenn es theoretisch das beste ist?


ich kanns so nicht machen weil ich doch den raid am Intel haben will ^^

3) richtig das bild ist nur um den leuten mal vor augen zu führen wie sehr
die bench eigentlich fürn arsc*h sind mit den sandforce controllern!
Hab diskmark auf "fill with zero" gestellt. so wie das also auch ATTO macht


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Also ich werd dann jetz mal alles am Gigabyte Controller anstecken außer der Force.Dann Windows frisch drauf mit Legacy Mode.Und dann paar benches wird vl bissi dauern aber schreib mir mittlerweile wie ich das dann genau mache mit dem RAID 0 zwischen den beiden WD. Werds dann halt vom Gigabyte Controller aus betreiben hoffe es wird nicht alzu langsam sein aber du rätst ja auch dass es besser wäre aja und sag mir mal was für ein board  und RAM du hast vl mal gesamt Specs?


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Ich hab nix besonderes, 

ein gigabyte ex38-DS5 board, 
4x1 GB Corsair Ram mit scharfen timing (CL4 usw)
ein Q9450 OC auf 3,2 ghz
Controller ICH9R von Intel und Win7 64bit


Also wo willst jetzt den raid betreiben? auf dem Intel oder auf dem gigabyte?!
Auf dem GB ist es ganz einfach..

1. Beide HDD an den Gigabyte controller stecken (weiße stecker bei dir glaub)
2. im Bios den "onboard sata/ide modus" auf Raid stellen 
3. beim Booten vom PC im GB raid Bios das Raid einrichten  und fertig. 
   (Hast vermutlich noch nie gesehen^^kommt nach intel und ist häßlich bund gehalten)
4. evtl. noch das raid im Windows formatieren, wenns nicht erkannt wird mußt dir noch GB Raid controller installieren

wenn du es auf dem Intel betreiben willst ist die sache etwas Komplizierter...

1. Beide HDD auf intel anschließen
2. SSD abstecken
3. Bios rein, Intel controller auf RAid stellen
4. neustart....
5. Im Intel Raid bios den raid einrichten
6. (man muß sogar evlt. windows installieren auf dem Raid)
7. PC aus
8. SSD wieder anschließen
9. Im Bios den Intel auf AHCI stellen
10. Windows starten (von SSD)
11. falls nicht schon passiert Intel treiber drauf
12. Unter computerverwaltung den HDD Raid nur noch formatieren
13. glücklich sein ^^

Der einzigste hacken, der Raid wird nicht Bootable sein! 
Weil der inteltreiber im Windows die verwaltung übernimmt.
Beim Booten wird der raid0 noch nicht erkannt und sogar als 2 einzelne platten behandelt.
Was drauf installieren würde sogar das Raid zerstören.
Und denk dran, ein raid einrichten zerstört den inhalt was zuvor auf den einzelnen Platten vorhanden war!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der intel treiber gaukelt dem Win7 nen Raid vor. Der Speed passt auch. Man muß aber auch bedenken, 
dass ich aus Silent gründe die 3,5" platten rausgeschmießen hab und mir 2 (laptop HDD) 2,5" WD eingebaut habe.
Für laptop platten kein schlechter wert. Einzeln sind sie doch wahnsinnig langsam die kleinen dinger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

schau dir den eintrag an^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...suche-ssd-als-systemplatte-4.html#post2181622
Der hat auf meinen tip auch von GB auf Intel umgestellt. 
Der zuwachs ist enorm! Er hat auch bench rangehängt


----------



## George Michaels19 (5. September 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten hast mir sehr geholfen.
Gib mir ne e-mail oder msn oder so damit ich dich nochmal privat nerven kann falls noch dinge aufkommen^^.

Aja und mit welchen key komm ich bitte ins Gigabyte RAID BIOS nicht nur dass ichs nie gesehen hab oO hab auch noch nie was von gehört xD

Ich hab jetz alles an den Gigabyte Controller angesteckt ...da ich leider nur 4 stecker am Giga hab ...hab ich jetz mal Brenner , DvD und Blueray drauf und die HDD´s mal weggelassen die geb ich dann später dazu wenn ich benche obs besser ohne iwas am Intel Controller wird.
Aber das komische is dass ich im BIOS so wie immer First Boot Device CD Rom eingeb und dann nix kommt Oo er bootet ganz normal weiter.Also nach Veryfying DMI Pool kommt kein Press any key to boot from disc ...aber in Windows erkennt er alle Laufwerke perfekt ...was is jetzt los?

hmm, 
schon ein wenig komisch...
du kannst mich hier als "freund" adden, das sollte reichen um im Kontakt zu bleiben 
Bin ja regelmässig hier...

Das gigabyte muß kommen, sonst hast was vergessen im Bios.
Es kommt direkt nach dem Intel rotz und sollte ca. so aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzuschalten unter folgender Konfig :

*Onboard SATA/IDE enabled
*Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode --> AHCI bzw. Raid mode

kA was grad los ist 1.) bootet er nicht vom DVD laufwerk 2.)erkennt er im Windows den Brenner nicht mehr ? ....könnte es vl ne Treiber sache sein? weil ja vorher alles am Intel Controller war ...wenn ja welchen Treiber brauch ich jetz?

Ok jetzt bin ich offiziell verwirrt ...hab den Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode jz auf AHCI gestellt und siehe da er erkennt den Drive beim boot und gibt an press any key to boot from cd ...Windows bootet dafür sau langsam und im Windows erkennt er dafür jetzt garnix mehr ..was ist jetzt bitte los?Oo
Warum erkennt ers beim boot erst nach dem Wechsel des Ctrl Mode auf AHCI?

Und egal was ich mache er erkennt den Brenner nicht-.-
Der Brenner hängt am letzten Port vom Gigabyte Controller der Rest wird im IDE Modus in Windows erkannt dafür beim booten nicht um von der CD zu booten im AHCI Modus dafür beim booten aber dafür in Windows garkeine Laufwerke.und wenn ich SATA Port 0-3 auf Legacy mach bootet Windows in 4 sekunden?Oo omg hilf mir bitte^^

So ich bin jetz ne ganze Ecke schlauer^^Hab mit paar Technikern geredet und ich weiß glaub ich was los ist.
Also wenn ich so wie du sagst Onboard SATA/IDE enabled
*Onboard SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode --> AHCI

Dann kommt wie auf deinem Screen das von gigabyte ....
ODD1 ....Mein DVD Laufwerk...(Gigabyte Port 0)=>Gigabyte 0 (Screen)
ODD2...Mein BlueRay Laufwerk..(Gigabyte Port 2)=>Gigabyte 2(Screen)

Mit diesen Einstellungen funktionierte es einmal dass er versucht hat von der CD zu booten dann nie wieder...
Ich hab die Techniker jetz gefragt warum der Brenner nicht erkannt wird und die sagen mir dass am Gigabyte Controller 2 Marvell Stecker sind und man die erst im BIOS aktivieren muss weil sonst nur Festplatten drauf funktionieren....aber ich find leider weder in goolge noch im BIOS iwas über Marvell aktivierung hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen.


----------



## roheed (6. September 2010)

hmm sry da bin ich auch irgendwie überfragt...sagt mir gar nichts.

Wie wärs wenn ma uns jetzt einfach nur noch um dein RAID problem kümmern?
Mach die DVD/BR usw auf den Intel wenn du so probleme hast mit dem GB Controller

Und HDD auf GB und dort nen raid einrichten


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Hey hab das Problem schon gelöst^^ war alles ne Sache der Treiber ...und im Bios unter Smart Backup musste ich von Perfromance Mode Raid 0 auf Normal Multiplier Port umstellen dann noch den SATA Treiber der eig für vista gedacht is drauf und fertig. Aber mich würde interessieren ob das bei dir auch so is^^ Port 1 und Port 3 des Gigabyte Conrollers schau mal ob du da was drauf hast.Ja also ich hab jetz Windows neu drauf und werd jetz mal benchen mit nix außer der ssd und dem Brenner am Intel Controller^^ Ergebnisse morgen.

Also hab jetz folgende Einstellungen.

Intel Controller Port 0 : SSD F40
Intel Controller Port 6 : DVD RW

Gigabyte Controller Port 0 : DVD Laufwerk
Gigabyte Controller Port 1 : WDC Caviar Black 1TB
Gigabyte Controller Port 2 : BlueRay
Gigabyte Controller Port 3 : WDC Caviar Black 1TB 
(werde die zwei HDD´s noch auf 0/1 oder 2/3 stecken wegen RAID aber jz mal so)

Ok hier dann mal der Bench.

Mein Problem ist dass ich vorher ne Boottime von 10.2 sek hatte am Schluss und dafür nicht so gute Werte....jetzt bootet er vl in 22 sek omg soll ichs so lassen oder wieder wie vorher machen?.

Hier mit dem neuerem RST.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

hmm,
echt schwer zu sagen...
aber es macht den eindruck, das win7 jetzt solange braucht zum booten
weil die initialisierung deiner Laufwerke auf dem GB Controller so lange braucht.

Anders kann ich mir die verdoppelung der Boottime eigentlich nicht erklären.
Mein win7 braucht allerdings mittlweile auch schon ca. 22s zum booten.
Aber nen haufen im Autostart drin!

Das mußt selber entscheiden was du willst.
Bessere Benchmarkergebnisse oder schnelleres Booten^^

Ich hab die SSD und 2 HDD an den Intel Ports 
und noch nen DVD brenner über nen altmodischen P-ATA 
anschluß am Board. Der PATA dürfte meineswissens eh über 
den GB Controller gehen, da wenn ich AHCI einschalte der DVD brenner
im GB Bios aufgelistet wird. 
Im IDE Mode kommt er vor dem Intel Bios.

Hab mich gestern noch schlau gemacht wegen dem Legacy oder NAtive Mode....
Der Performance ist es sche... egal was du nimmst. 
Der Unterschied liegt wohl in der kompatibilität der Betriebssysteme.
Wenn du ein BS hast das älter ist als XP sollte man legacy Mode nehmen.
Ab XP kann man auch native mode nehmen!
Das hat nur was mit der addressierung und der Speichervergabe zu tun.
Wie auch immer, der leistung bringt es gar nichts, egal was man wählt


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Alles perfekt^^ Das zeigt wiedermal dass wenn man sich genug anstrengt und reinhängt alles möglich ist.

Hab meinen 10.6 sekunden Boot und meine super Benchergebnisse^^ hmm...Und ich score sogar erheblich mehr als du mit deiner F80 mit doppelt soviel Speicher also kann deine Theorie nicht ganz zustimmen.
Aber ich geb dir den Geheimtipp^^ "Google: RST Computerbase" der is nämlich besser und hat mehr features als der von gigabyte aber psst^^


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

ich weiß selber das meine bench ergebnisse "schlecht"
sind...warum bin ich bis heute noch nicht draufgekommen 

150 read und 60 write sind ca. 50 mb unter denen was man eigentlich
erwarten darf...
Post mal pls.  AS SSD und CDMark von deiner F40 

Also du hast einfach den RST von CB installiert 
und alles ist perfekt?^^Hab meinen treiber auch direkt von Intel 
nicht von GB


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Und jetzt wo ich dir so geholfen habe^^ brauch ich deine hilfe nochmal schnell....habs eigentlich eh schon im blöden Monitore Forum gepostet aber da antwortet keiner weil da nur Nasen sind Und auf einem deiner screens hab ich nen Samsung geshene der echt  schick war alsooo^^ ich brauch nen neuen Gaming Monitor mein Rahmen is 350€ Schau pl im Monitor Forum unter "suche gaming Monitor " da sind die details thx


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

verlink doch einfach schnell deinen anderen eintrag hier ^^
Und beachte pls meinen beitrag eins weiter drüber

ps. dank deinem thread hier hab ich meine erste verwarnung bekommen wegen doppelpost^^


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

lolxD also ich erklär dir was du machen musst ^^ für nen schnelleren boot darf der SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode nicht auf AHCI  sein das bremst total er muss auf IDE ...dazu noch brauchst du für nen schnellen boot den RST von Computerbase der hat 15 mb weil da zusätzliche sachen dabei sind....Intel Controller darf keine Festplatten drauf haben sondern nur Optical Devices ..also Laufwerke .....das macht die benches besser ....Du musst außerdem ins BIOS gehen ....Integrated Peripharels....SMART BACKUP.....Controller 1 .....Raid Config .....auf Normal Port Multiplier das für beide ....das wird dem System noch nen zusätzlichen boost geben ...dann hast du super boot und gute benchergebnisse ..AS SSD hab ich 167 read und .89 write ...is jetzt auch nicht besonders aber trotzdem ein kleiner schub


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

ist deine "enter" taste vereckt?
oder bist du grad einfach nur so euphorisch das du vergisst sie einzusetzen?^^
Aber denoch danke für deine Tips.

Also,

1. hab jetzt den CB RST installiert und der Boot ist tatsächlich knapp 2s
schneller geworden. Echt ne frechheit das man mit dem original Intel RST langsamer ist.
1.1 Aber dafür spuckt mir CDM jetzt etwas schlechtere werte aus

2. Wie schon erwähnt kann ich die HDD nicht mehr vom Intel Controller
wegmachen...Würde mein Raid inhalt zerstören

3. Es kann sein, das wenn du IDE mode nimmst, keinen TRIM mehr hast^^
Da behauptet aber auch jeder was anderes.

4. Das Smart Backup ding find ich bei mir nicht. 
Hab allerdings auch noch nen alten ICH9 Controller

5. hab dir auch noch nen tip wo du nochmal fast ne sekunde Boottime rauskitzeln kannst^^
start---> Ausführen --> msconfig-->enter taste

und dann das häckchen rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann entfällt dieses unglaublich hübsche animation von Win7 weg,
aber wär braucht die schon^^


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Smart Backup is im Bios hat mim Controller nix zutun ...Da du Gigabyte hast ist es unter Integrated Peripharels ganz unten .....

wenn du Windows services ....Pagefiles ....System Protection ...und Hybernation schon alles hast kannst du noch  nen kleinen trick machen^^ der is aber ultra geheim  ...
alle Laufwerke dvd usw an den Gigabyte Controller das hast du aber eh....
und jetzt der trick gib in google dein Mobo Modell ein geh auf Treiber ....

und gib dann unter Betriebssystem Vista 64 Bit ein dann geh auf den RAID Treiber und lad den runter der is nämlich im windows 7 package nicht vorhanden und erleichtert das checken aller  Controller beim boot und in windows ...ergo bessere boot zeit und besser benches. ..

den mein ich das is für meines ...sollte auch für deins gehn 
GA-EX58-UD5 (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Treiber den SATA raid in der mitte nimm^^


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

> Smart Backup is im Bios hat mim Controller nix zutun ...Da du Gigabyte hast ist es unter Integrated Peripharels ganz unten ...


nope, nix zu finden...mein MB hat aber auch schon bald drei jahre auf dem buckel.

hast meinen tip noch gelesen mit msconfig?
LOL jetzt hab ich den GB controller im bios ausgemacht (DVD brenner natürlich auch tot)
aber die Boottime ist nochmal um fast 3s besser. Bin jetzt bei 12.5s
Echt kraß wie lange der PC fürs initialisieren von irgendwelcher Hardware braucht.
Mit normaler HDD ist nicht so aufgefallen weils wurscht war ob man 3 min wartet
oder 2.50^^ aber bei SSD ist schon lustig an der Boottime zu feilschen

############## UPDATE ###########
Altaa...Du bisch echt der Freak ^^
Und das mein ich positiv... ,-)

Dein tip mit dem GB sata treiber funzt auch bestens XD
Hab jetzt wieder ein DVD Brenner UND Boottime bei knapp 12s (vor deinen tips und mit GUI start 5s mehr)
Nicht die Welt aber denoch geil, 
nochmal fetten dank für deine Pionierarbeit 

und wenn du mir jetzt noch veraten tust, 
wie ich den ganzen Post mist vom Bios und co von 17s auf unter 10s drück
dann rück ich dir auch meine Private email adresse und icq raus 
Man wird echt anspruchsvoll, ist doch nicht mehr normal das die paar kb Bios länger brauchen
als mittlerweile paar GB Win7 XD

Das BIOS muß weg , das bios muß weg ^^


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Guter Tipp noch mit dem No Gui boot^^ bin jetz bei 9 sek  aber dann weiß man nicht wann man die stoppuhr beginnen sollxD hab halt geschätzt ^^...und jetzt hilf mir mit meinem Gaming Monitor Dilema hast schon geschaut im Monitor Forum nach meinem Thread?...achja noch einen Tipp hab ich für die boottime....cmd.....als Admin....und dann gib ein   "powercfg -h off" ..hybernation


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

hey
habe dieses thema mitverfolgt, da ich auch ne corsair ssd bestellt hab, undzwar die F60.
sie ist heute gekommen und gleich mal benches gemacht 

hier die ergebnisse:
was haltet hir davon?

links microsoft treiber,                               rechts intel rst


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Hey dein Werte sind garnicht mal schlecht aber leider keine chance gegen meine F40 tzz^^ ich bin der einzig bekannte Besitzer einer Force der die 270 mb write Marke durchbrochen hat..trotz meiner 40 GB ^^ ....aber sag mal viper was hast du denn alles am Intel Controller?


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

@George Michaels19

1. Was macht der befehl?! Standbymodus auschalten?
Ich will den aber nicht verlieren XD

2. hab dein thread zum thema monitor grad überflogen 
aber kenn mich grad nicht wirklich aus mit dem Monitor markt.
von dem her kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen. 
Aber LED technik sollte es schon sein und 24" langen allemal

@djviper
Hi erstmal,

deine ATTO werte sind bestens, so wie es sein sollte.
Wär noch nett wenn du AS SSD und crystaldiskmark posten 
könntens...meinsten wirkt sich der Intel treiber vs. M$soft nur hier und in der Boottime aus


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Hybernation off


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

@roheed ...büdde^^ 
Configuring the Force Series F40 as a Windows 7 Boot Drive. « Corsair Blog


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

@ gm...
du fliegst echt noch aus dem forum wenn du deine doppelpost nicht in griff kriegst^^

mir ist es wurst, aber den moderatoren nicht


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Und wegem dem BIOS der einzige weg dass weg zu kriegen ....is leider 
SATA/IDE Ctrl Mode auf IDE und den SATA Port 0-3 auf Native unbedingt dass gibt dir  auch schneller boot hab mich auch schlau gemacht und auch wenns fast keiner sagt dass macht deinen Boot auch schneller


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

also ich hab ein asus board mit p55 express chipset(6 ports). 
da hängen dran: 
samsung f3 1tb platte an port 1 (Win7),
dvd-brenner an port 2, 
und jetzt die ssd an port 3. 
4,5,6 sind frei.

habs halt einfach mal so angeschlossen zum testen.
ich hab die beiden anderen controller (jmicron und marvel(sata3) im bios deaktiviert und ahci angemacht, bzw war ja schon immer an 

AS SSD und crystaldiskmark kommen gleich


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

hä?
warum geht powercfg –h off nicht?^^
kommt ungültiger parameter

Update...
lol was für ein geiler tip!^^
also mit powercfg.exe /hibernate off
geht es dann aber....

Hab dann ruhemodus eingeschalten, 
pc ist aufgewacht bluescreen 
neustart und Bios findet die SSD NICHT mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gottseidank hat ein Hardware aus die SSD nochmal retten können^^
mir ist grad echt der arsch auf grundeis gegangen weil ich schon von nem ähnlichen Prob mit dem ruhemodus gehört hab.
Für mich heißt das im klartext ...finger weg!!!


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

so hier mal die ergebnisse aus as ssd und cdm

aber irgendwie sind die ergebnisse bei 4k sauschlecht. 
woran kann das liegen?
hab bei der formatierung die standard zuordnungseinheit gewählt.


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

tja...wie bei mir....
nur das du noch höhere read werte als ich hast!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bevor du jetzt den gleichen fehler machst wie ich ewig 
auf den bench rumzureiten schau lieber nach dingen die dir in der praxis
was bringt...also Boottime z.b. oder so.
Die bench sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen kommen wohl nicht so richtig klar mit den sandforce controllern


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Hast du den Link schon angeschaut? Wo steht was du machen musst um Performance zu verbessern? und in Integrated Preripherals den Port 0-3 auf Native ge?^^ und jetz sag mir deinen Performance Zuwachs


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

meinst du mich?^^

Also hybernate off hat wie schon geschrieben um ein haar 
meine SSD geschrottet...
Der rest hat zwar um einiges in der Boottime gebracht, 
CDM spuckt aber die gleichen werte aus

der rest der tips hab ich schon umgesetzt aus dem corsair beitrag


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Du hast nen riesen Fehler gemacht mit der Hybernation xD du  MUSST es von der CMD aus machen schau ....im Startmenü cmd eingeben...dann kommt sie ...rechtsklick drauf ..Als Admin öffnen und DANN powercfg -h off ....steht alles hier zum nachlesen^^Configuring the Force Series F40 as a Windows 7 Boot Drive. « Corsair Blog


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

hab ich^^ 
als admin usw....

Es geht ja darum , das der ruhemodus nun dazu führt das die SSD
abschmiert und nicht mehr vom bios erkannt wird!

Hab von diesem bug schon mal irgendwo gelesen!
Zum glück hat der Hardware aus das ruder nochmal 
rumreisen können, andere mußten ihre ssd schon einschicken deswegen 
um sie wieder zu reaktivieren


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

AhaaaOo? ich hatte überhaupt kein Problem damit ? ..und wie siehts mit den restlichen Tipps von der Seite aus?

Wie sieht deine Boottime jetz aus? schlägst du meine 9.2 sek?^^


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

hast auch mal den ruhemodus getestet?!
was hat deine SSD für ne firmware ? 1.1 oder schon höher?

As ssd zeigt sie oben links an oder nutze Crystaldiskinfo


nein pack die 9s nicht^^ bin bei 12...
ist das ne volle installation also mit all deinen tools oder ne nackte win7 installation?
Frisch war ich glaub au bei 10s oder so

btw...hab grad Starcraft II auf SSD und auf HDD mal gebencht
SSD Mission 22 Boottime 40s
HDD Raid Mission 22 Boottime 70s


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Habe 1.1  ne neue Firmware kommt aber erst Ende September raus ..und den aller letzten Tipp den ich dir noch geben kann ist folgendes mir ist aufgefallen wenn du im Taskmanager ....folgende Prozesse schließt dass das System viel schnellerl läuftoO wenn ich nur wüsse wie man die permanent abstellen könnte^^ aber das is dein job das herauszufinden....das sind sie ....1.)dwm.exe 
2.)iasTORicon.exe ...schließ die mal und schau


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

> Habe 1.1 ne neue Firmware kommt aber erst Ende September raus


na was fürn glück das ich die schon seit anfang august hab 

hast jetzt mal den ruhemodus überhaupt probiert?! also start...auf dem herunterfahren button und 
dann energie sparen und dann dumm aus der wäsche kucken xD


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

Hab ich gemacht bei mir is nix passiert ? liegt wohl wirklich an der englischen version....hast du wirklich Windows 7 x64 *gekauft*?xD


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

soo, hier mein bestes ergebnis :


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

heey besser ales ich  was hast du verändert?


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

ich probiere ein paar sachen aus  bin jetzt dabei die ssd am sata 3 controller zu testen aber da ist sie viel langsamer, warum auch immer


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

sag mal die genauen Einstellungen die du beim letzten screen der so gut war hattest?


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

welche einstellungen meinst du? von atto oder system?


----------



## roheed (7. September 2010)

> Hab ich gemacht bei mir is nix passiert



was heißt nix passiert? ist er in den ruhe modus gegangen
oder nicht mal das?


----------



## George Michaels19 (7. September 2010)

@roheed: ja ganz normal in ruhezustand gegangen und wieder rauf kein problem.Hab jetzt noch nen tipp von nem freund bekommen für ein hacktool darf ich hier jetz nicht posten^^ hat aber die boottime auf 6.4 sek verringert.

@viper: Ja die Einstellungen die du am system vorgenommen hast um so nen score zu kriegen^^ treiber ...hast was am pc ausgesteckt ...sachen installiert blabla alles halt


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

da hatte ich bei atto was eingestellt, diese queue depth...kein plan wofür das genau ist XD


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2010)

soo, endlich win 7 auf ssd installiert und alle meine treiber, programme usw...
bin sehr zufrieden mit der platte, alles ist sau schnell 
boot time unter 10sek und hier meine bench ergebnisse:
bei atto erreich ich jetzt die max werte bei lesen, einfach nur geil


----------



## roheed (9. September 2010)

sieht nicht schlecht aus 

was hast du nochmal für nen Controller? ICH10?


----------



## dj*viper (9. September 2010)

ich habe:
*
Intel® P55 Express Chipset built-in:* 
6 xSATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
Intel Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10

*JMicron® JMB363 PATA and SATA controller*:
1 xUltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices
1 xExternal SATA 3Gb/s port
1 xSATA 3Gb/s port (black)

*Marvell® SATA 6Gb/s controller:*
2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports (gray) 

meine laufwerke laufen alle über P55 Express!

lg


----------



## George Michaels19 (9. September 2010)

mann roheed ^^ er hat so gute Werte wegen seinem Board ...Gigabyte kann da nicht mithalten dafür nützen unsere Boards Grafikkarten besser aus


----------



## dj*viper (13. September 2010)

asus rocks!


----------



## Kung Pow (24. September 2010)

roheeeed junge..ich bins George Michaels19^^ ich hab das ultimative tool gefunden dass die performance verdoppelt!!!!

[Tutorial] Restoring SSD performance and imaging Disk - The Corsair Support Forums

lies dir das durch und mach dich gefasst auf eine ultimative ssd besonders gut für Corsairs von der Force Serie!!


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

lol 
dacht mir schon das du dich abgemeldet hast bzw. den namen gewechselt hast nach dem rumgestreße im Monitor forum^^

danke für den deinen tip, werd ihn mir mal reinziehen.

PS. kannst mir auch nen neuen FA stellen


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

ähm...
du hast schon gelesen das der typ nen SSD Raid hat?`^^



> Heres some of my results around 5 hours after doing this method on my RAID0 2x x series 32gb SSDS



Und im Raid verlierst die Trim unterstützung daher denke ich 
das dein tip leider nichts für mich ist 

hast du es etwa schon probiert?


----------



## Kung Pow (24. September 2010)

Wenn du weiter lesen würdest hättest du gesehen dass er zwar RAID hat aber dass dies nichts mit dem Verfahren zutun hat

Ich erklär dir die Theorie^^ ....je öfter du benchst desto mehr füllen sich die Zellen auf ....dadruch werden deine Ergebnisse nach jedem bench schwächer....Partition löschen oder formatieren nutzt da garnix....nur durch *Secure Erasing* kann man diese Nullen löschen und die Platte mindestens auf Werkperformance zurückstellen wenn nicht verdoppeln

Ich habs gemacht sieh dir mein Ergebnis an^^

Hier der Thread 
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=468121#post468121


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

diese werte hab ich auch schon ohne die SSD wieder auf Werkperformance zurückzusetzen ^^

Aber wenn die Leistung wirklich mal einbrechen sollte, kein thema dann wirkt secure erasing 
sicher wunder aber mit trim sollte das nie passieren!


----------



## Kung Pow (24. September 2010)

Naja du hast eine F80 du solltest schon mehr als meine F40 haben^^ aber nichts desto trotz ich habe meine vom Hersteller angegebenen 285 read und *271 write....hab gehört mit der neuen Firmware sollen sich die Vorgaben um 50% erhöhen.


----------



## roheed (24. September 2010)

> mit der neuen Firmware sollen sich die Vorgaben um 50% erhöhen


meinst du die ATTO werte oder die anderen (CDM z.b.)?
wann kommt das update?


----------

